# Can I train my hedgie to not pee on the fleece...



## Tina. (Feb 15, 2012)

Hey!
I have no clue if I am in the right section/forum place for this question...
but is there any way that I can train my hedgie to not pee on his fleece section. I have the guinea habitat plus with the divider and I put his wheel and some bedding on one side and fleece on the other, it looks like he pees more on his fleece then in the bedding. Can this be helped at all?

Just a funny little side note, today I learned that he loves crickets, he will chirp right before pouncing on it hahaha. :lol:


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

How can you tell? Do you have a light colored fleece? I have the same cage, and I use a puppy training pad on one side. I have no clue if she pees on the other side of the cage, but I kinda don't think so since she doe all of her pooping on the puppy pad.

How old is your hedgie? Babies tend to have trouble controlling their peeing and pooping, but as they age they are better about doing it in one place (not in all cases, though).

Here's my setup:


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Those puppy pads aren't the best, especially if they get curious and start digging and get stuck in there. Plus, they're sprayed with chemicals to make the puppies more attracted to them.

Pee happens. You can train them to use the litter box, or you can just deal with the pee.


----------



## Tina. (Feb 15, 2012)

I have a similar set up, however I gave him more room to run around and play on the other side with white care fresh bedding on the other side (so I can tell if he went pee and clean it right away)
The fleece I have was from a large piece I had left over from fashions class years ago so it's a light grey and I don't have enough to make another piece.
I think he is a year old-ish
I guess I'll just have to deal with the pee, I'm happy that I'm not finding his water yellow anymore since I switched to a bigger cage though =)


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

Christemo said:


> Those puppy pads aren't the best, especially if they get curious and start digging and get stuck in there. Plus, they're sprayed with chemicals to make the puppies more attracted to them.
> 
> Pee happens. You can train them to use the litter box, or you can just deal with the pee.


Thanks for the tip. Fortunately in all the time I've had Petunia, she has shown no interest in digging into the pads. I have also been assured by my vet that the chemical used in the pads are harmless to children and animals.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Careful with care fresh it is dusty and can lead to a URI plus it can harbor mites


----------



## Tina. (Feb 15, 2012)

What kind of bedding would you recommend? Or what is the cleanest way I can set up his cage?


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Fleece with a litter box under the wheel with litter like yesterday's news. Or paper towel under the wheel.


----------



## Tina. (Feb 15, 2012)

ShutUpAndSmile said:


> Fleece with a litter box under the wheel with litter like yesterday's news. Or paper towel under the wheel.


I have tried that but I noticed it makes a huge mess with the litter, plus I cannot find a litter box that will fit the flying sauces. I kind of like the paper towel idea, do you think I could replace the paper towel with these liners?
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2754691
I need a way where it won't smell a lot. I used to use sun seed bedding but I noticed that it was uncomfortable for him to walk on, was dusty and smelt really bad. I haven't noticed any dust from the care fresh ultra though?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I have some flying saucer wheels and I get disposable foil cookie sheets from the Bargain Store and put a piece of fleece on them under the wheels. The foil cookie sheets can be cleaned and when they start to fall apart they're cheap to replace.


----------



## Tina. (Feb 15, 2012)

nikki said:


> I have some flying saucer wheels and I get disposable foil cookie sheets from the Bargain Store and put a piece of fleece on them under the wheels. The foil cookie sheets can be cleaned and when they start to fall apart they're cheap to replace.


THAT IS A GREAT IDEA! I have so many sitting around the house! I just hope he doesn't make a huge mess like alwayss. :roll:


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Tina. said:


> nikki said:
> 
> 
> > I have some flying saucer wheels and I get disposable foil cookie sheets from the Bargain Store and put a piece of fleece on them under the wheels. The foil cookie sheets can be cleaned and when they start to fall apart they're cheap to replace.
> ...


We recently started trying this too, because Archimedes likes to leave poops behind his wheel, lol. Just make sure it's the foil kind, not a (hard) metal one. A lot of metal cookie sheets have some amount of no-stick, and that's toxic to animals.


----------



## Tina. (Feb 15, 2012)

moxieberry said:


> Tina. said:
> 
> 
> > nikki said:
> ...


I was actually thinking that I am not going to do the foil sheet idea since I can't find any and my family uses all of them for cooking... 
I kind of want to use these linershttp://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11107662 to put in his poop area.

I also just noticed that he look a liking to pooping and peeing in one of his hidey houses (the one that is more exposed it's not an igloo, it's a colourful one that is east to take apart). Should I take it out and replace it with a corner litter box? and what kind of litter should I use if I do?


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Foil sheets/pans are available at pretty much any grocery store; they tend to be in the section with the baking stuff. I have no idea about those liners in the link; I haven't seen anyone on here use them. If they're a disposable kind that would need to be bought new when you run out, it would be more expensive than some other options.

You can try a corner litter box, but you'll still want something underneath the wheel to collect everything that comes off the wheel. I don't have a recommendation for what litter to use, as I don't use it, but there's at least one or two that are recommended, and some that are definitely not good choices - so you'll want to get that info from someone who knows before deciding what litter.


----------

